# ebay coilover's good or bad



## firewall_03 (Sep 18, 2005)

I am a poor college student I have read and searched the forums about suspension pretty much you guys say stay away from lowering springs period and go with coilovers in the end you will be much happier.

Here is a link for some BOMZ coilovers and I looked further and I found that there were some dropzone coilovers for around $89 for the full set which is still a good deal. So let me know what you think.

Cheap Ebay coilovers


----------



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

They suck beyond description!!!! :thumbdwn: Just read the crappy coil-over thread at the top this forum.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you had read any of the stickies, you'd have your answer.


----------

